# Trouble with mysql-server compilation



## circus78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,

I'm using FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE and I have problem in compiling databases/mysql51-server. This is the output of `MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes make install`:


```
../storage/myisammrg/libmyisammrg.a(ha_myisammrg.o):(.data.rel.ro._ZTV12ha_myisammrg[_ZTV12ha_myisammrg]+0x1a0): undefined reference to `handler::delete_table(char const*)'
../storage/myisammrg/libmyisammrg.a(ha_myisammrg.o):(.data.rel.ro._ZTV12ha_myisammrg[_ZTV12ha_myisammrg]+0x220): undefined reference to `handler::drop_table(char const*)'
*** [mysqld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.72/sql.
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.72/sql.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.72/sql.
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.72.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server.
```

*M*y make.conf is:


```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=YES
WITHOUT_PULSEAUDIO=YES
WITHOUT_CUPS=YES
WITHOUT_NLS=YES
WITHOUT_X11=YES
.include "/usr/local/etc/ports_sites.conf"
```

*C*an you help me?

Thank you very much.


----------



## circus78 (Nov 18, 2013)

Solved by myself.

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap update
portmaster -a  (new versione of [FILE]cmake-modules[/FILE] available)
cd /usr/ports/database/mysql51-server
make install clean
```

Compilation runs fine.


----------

